# Don't you hate it......????



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

*You think you have the perfect picture..... then you see it...... 

 

So you have to tell me, HOW in the heck do you get them to put "it" away????










*


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG I know!!!!! It seems like this happens all the time.
There was a thread about "such things" not long ago, and from the sounds of it Max does this a lot more than average:blush:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it because he is "in-tact" or is it just because he is a man?! I'm more inclined towards the man part. Horny Dogs!! LFMAO!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley is fixed and "it" will occassionally make an appearance when he's sitting. I just tell him to move and then sit again and no more issues. sometimes you just have to wait it out. I'm also leaning towards the fact he's basically a teenage boy saying "hey check this out!" lol


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

ROFL! Girls are easier  I remember when I was a newbie on here and there was a thread all about dogs' "lipstick" hanging out! That's when I started considering a female...

Fix = photoshop!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I'm also leaning towards the fact he's basically a teenage boy saying "hey check this out!" lol


:spittingcoffee: <---- Me with my sweet tea..... LMFAO!!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

:rofl::spittingcoffee: thanks you made my day


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

photoshop?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea.... LOL! Photoshop is gonna be my bestfriend from now on I guess!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

haha that is always the way


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

:spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is a guy-thing. I mean they like to show their stuff. At the library the other day my eyes were assaulted by more of some man's bottom than, well lets just say that one should not have to witness the separation.

Definitely would rather witness a photo of a properly functioning dog, than _that!_


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

selzer said:


> Definitely would rather witness a photo of a properly functioning dog, than _that!_


For SURE!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL. I totally understand! 










It isn't as noticeable as yours, but...there it is! *Sigh*...MEN.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would rather it be in a picture than staring at me in the face lol Try lying on the floor and the Great Dane is doing the "leaning" Dane position next to my head, turn and there IT is!!!


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

krystyne73 said:


> I would rather it be in a picture than staring at me in the face lol Try lying on the floor and the Great Dane is doing the "leaning" Dane position next to my head, turn and there IT is!!!


 Oh geez, yeah, that wouldn't be pleasant! LOL. 

What cracks me up, is how happy and proud they look when "it's" hanging out.


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Rival said:


> It isn't as noticeable as yours, but...there it is! *Sigh*...MEN.



Go figure, damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser does that all the time now...what to do :rofl:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

*FAR LESS* noticeable!!


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice! Good editing job! :thumbup:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What did you do....copy and paste Rival's on him? :silly: lol


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Red eye removal


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think the red eye removal feature will fix this! 










The red rocket makes frequent appearances. He's a happy fella, what can I say?


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Around here, we frequently yell "Tucker's got his lipstick out"...

Even at 7 years old he's still seen with his business hanging out.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

hahaha "Red Rocket"hahhahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

lanaw13 said:


> hahaha "Red Rocket"hahhahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


And if he wasn't neutered, he'd be set for launch! :rofl:


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Photoshop is your friend 

Almost every year I have to edit our Christmas card pic, for the same reason. BOYS!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I had to color and recolor his "lipstick" till I found the right shade.... <3 I'm hoping I can put this one out in our update card the breeder now that his "junk" is less noticeable..

Let me clarify, the color and recoloring took place IN PHOTOSHOP!! <3 LOL!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I feel your pain.... Otto's always has his hang out!! It has got be a boy thing for sure..... The problem is he dosent have any lady friends. Now that I think about it I haven't ever seen him with out around a girl dog. Some times I wonder if it's a relaxed thing or a excited (h*****) thing?? (gross) I will take the suggestions and fix it with photoshop. This red rocket thing is a PHOTO BOMB for sure!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I had to color and recolor his "lipstick" till I found the right shade.... <3 I'm hoping I can put this one out in our update card the breeder now that his "junk" is less noticeable..
> 
> *Let me clarify, the color and recoloring took place IN PHOTOSHOP!! <3 LOL*!!


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

It doesn't get any better after they are 4 years old. I have learned that its all about timing and angles. Try to get his front leg in front of his "pride". I have discovered that this tactic usually works.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

That happened with Dakota for awhile after he got fixed, but he is now nearly 7 and it hasn't happened in years.. thankfully.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Caitydid255 said:


> It doesn't get any better after they are 4 years old. I have learned that its all about timing and angles. Try to get his front leg in front of his "pride". I have discovered that this tactic usually works.


I hadn't even thought about it but it is an awesome idea!! Use his front leg to cover up his fifth leg! LMFAO!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I had this photographic accident this week. Trying to take Niko and Rosa's picture, and snapped this before I realized what he was doing...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:rofl:

I've done that. I thought once that Gunner was waiting for me to throw the ball. He had this cute expression, so I snapped a picture only to discover he was peeing.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the same problem with Phenix, frequently this "thing" comes out....no reason lol...and he is also fixed.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:rofl: Ha Ha what a horny little bugger!!!


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

We go to obedience class and we do our sit stays lined up in a row, and the male shepherds ALWAYS have it hanging out....such a great look haha.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

EVERY time I took Rushie to classes, his did the meet and greet. Mr. Happy liked obedience classes.


----------

